# Manufacturer links



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Wow didn't think to check manufacturer websites. They got some links to some great information.

Southwire's MC cable manual This pdf is over 60 pages.



https://www.mysouthwire.com/medias/sys_master/installation-manuals/installation-manuals/h5c/h22/8856241897502/MC-Installation-Guide-Southwire.pdf



Also Eaton has some free training courses.




__





101 Basics series







www.eaton.com


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Eaton has a lot of training modules on line. If your lucky enough to live in area that has a Sales/Chess/manufacturing building they will usually do live classes 4-5 times a year.
Also check with your suppliers. 
Here we have an Electric League that does for profit training. There are also groups that sometimes meet in the evenings where there is a lot of knowledge freely given away.
I joined a Power Quality Group and learned boat loads. The old Bell enginners were speaking out just before retirement. Some of the stuff those guys knew was mind blowing.


----------

